# Canada VS Australia



## ahmedsamir (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello

I am civil engineer specialized in Planning/ Scheduling and cost control 
i want to make a decision to choose between Australia or Canada

the weather does not concern me .what i am looking for is 

easy to find a job

shorter time to obtain citizenship 

i looked at jobs websites for both countries 

Canada seem to have double the number of vacancies available for my job 

but on other hand Canada has higher unemployment rate than Australia


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Another thing you should look at is the probability of getting PR. Canada has a cap of 300 professionals per profession. So the odds aren't in your favour.


----------



## SHJ (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, I am currently living in Sydney AUS, but we are from Toronto Canada. If you don't mind the winters, Canada is better. Immigration laws are easier than AUS and the cost of living is much cheaper in Canada. We are working to come back, we can't get over the cost of living here.. rents are out of this world, taxis, meals etc.. the minimum wage is AUS is $18/hour, so any business that requires people will charge a lot for goods or services.. crazy expensive! Hope this helps.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ahmedsamir said:


> Hello
> 
> I am civil engineer specialized in Planning/ Scheduling and cost control
> i want to make a decision to choose between Australia or Canada
> ...


I was offered to be relocated in either Country, and despite the fact Canada is bitterly cold, my family and I wouldn't trade it for Australia.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## ahmedsamir (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks for all repliers 

my real goal is to get new citizenship i do not care about the weather
what concern me is 
1- how easy to finding a job ( i know Oz pay more but is it easy to find job there ?"
2- level of discrimination ( racism) 
3- Citizenship process time

Thanks


----------

